# Who NEEDS a plow?



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

When all you need is THIS!


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

*Another, plowing with the bumper!*


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

*Cant get it stuck!*

:waving:


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Great shots . Looked like "plowing with the bumper, the hood, the windshield and the grill.

Who took the pictures? And how did you convince him/her to get out to climb over all that snow in the last one?

Anybody got a spare $80,000 to loan me? I want one of those.


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

WOW!
Some pretty amazing shots.
Is there a story behind these or is it something you found?
Mark K


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

I don't know... I think for 80k you shold be able to plow with the windshield or roof line.... 


I know of a Hummer setup by (Hartford equipment or hartoford snowplo} ??... it was at connex this year..... runs about 105k...... but don't we all have that kind of spare money.......


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

arrowhead equipment in NY built the hitch for the hummer fisher setup and they ship em to all the millitary instalments that get snow across the country. Hartford truck had the one with the x blade at the truck show this summer.







Jay


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

Personally I'd rather plow with this instead of using my bumper.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't know, if the snow was that deep I think I'd take this:


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*before the hummer there was JEEP*

Before there was a Ho-hum Hummer, guys all over America used to do that with the lowly Jeep.

I did it with my first Jeep, 1946 CJ 2A with L-head 4 banger and 5:38 to 1 axles,, 7.50 x 16 Firestone snows with chains. Unstoppable, and cheap to keep too.

Canvas top so the snow even came inside the Jeep.

Boy oh boy was it cold in that darn thing!


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

What about Power Wagons and Kaiser Jeeps who plows with them. Those are some mean pieces of 4x4 nostalgia that can truly plow some hardcore snow.



Jay


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Get an old Unimog, much better than the Hummer ever thought about being.

Rick


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

fordman is that yours....looks nice


----------



## HD61CUIN (Dec 21, 2001)

Fordman now that is a nice vehicle....needs a more "winter" paintjob. Looks like the ones we had in Rhyad


----------



## SIMONE'S LAWNS SERVICE (Dec 19, 2002)

*HUMMER*

Do you think it's to late to ask Santa for one of those (HUMVEE) for christmas? Hell, I'll even spring for the blade if he could just bring the truck.


----------



## SIMONE'S LAWNS SERVICE (Dec 19, 2002)

The "snowblower" is pretty nice to, but I don't think it would fit down our sidewalk. Think maybe it would tear up the neighbors turf at all?


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Now if Santa ( or my wife) wanted to be really really really nice they would give me a Hummer for Christmas.

  :waving: 


Honey did your hear me ????????????????????????


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

I wish it was mine.  
I just saw the picture somewhere and thougt it looked really neat, maybe one day I'll be able to afford a rig like that but definitly not today. I need to work on thispayupfirst.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Theres a 95 hummer on ebay with a 8.5 meyers on it the only problem its a gas model.http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=5360&item=1875644753


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by phillyplowking1 _
> *Theres a 95 hummer on ebay with a 8.5 meyers on it the only problem its a gas model. *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=5360&item=1875644753




Wrong the problem isnt the gasser its the Meyers...


----------



## roscioli (May 24, 2001)

I used to have a 64 Kaiser CJ 5 with a manual angle plow, ran pretty well, but I gave up on it eventually. It was unstoppable for traction, but didn't have enough "oomph" left to push a small pile.


----------

